# Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?



## firestorm (24. September 2016)

*Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

Hallo,

habe mal eine Frage bezüglich meines Netzteils.
Ich möchte mir eine Geforce GTX 1070 zulegen,habe aber ein vier Jahre altes Netzteil von be quiet in meinem Rechner.
Straight Power E9 CM 580 Watt                  80+Gold.
Ist dieses Netzteil noch ausreichend,funktioniert bisher einwandfrei?
Oder sollte ich mir ein Neues zulegen und welche Stromspender sind empfehlenswert?
Restliches System: Asus MaximusVIII Ranger Z170,CPU: Intel Core i5- 6600K,RAM:16GB  Kingston HyperX Fury  DDR4-2666MHz
Gespielt wird in WQHD auf einem Asus MG279Q.
Danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

Du hast ja offenbar er kürzlich ein neues System gekauft.
Jetzt die neue Grafikkarte.
Da könnte man schon mal von selbst auf die Idee kommen, den alten Gruppe Schinken gleich mit zu entsorgen. 
Du kannst das Netzteil weiter nutzen, aber in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft könntest du dir durchaus mal ein modernes Indy Gerät zulegen.


----------



## Chinaquads (24. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

Das E9 sollte ausreichend sein, auch wenn es Gruppenreguliert ist. Die 1070 wird bei Peaks ja wohl nicht die 500 Watt Marke knacken, daher sollte es auch keine Probleme mit den Lastwechseln geben.

Trotzdem, wie Threshold schon schrieb, in  absehbarer Zeit kannst du dir ja ein neues kaufen, so in 1-2 Jahren.

Muss ja nichts dolles sein, ein be quiet E10 400 Watt würde mehr als reichen.


----------



## firestorm (24. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

Gibt es das E10 400 Watt auch teilmodular?Wird anders in meinem Gehäuse sehr eng.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

Nein, wenn du KM willst, musst du das 500er Modell kaufen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

Mit KM be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Passt das NT in dein Budget @TE?


----------



## DKK007 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

Vom E9 aufs E10 umzusteigen bringt es aber auch nicht wirklich. Zumal die 1070 ja nicht viel Strom verbraucht.


----------



## azzih (24. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

Das E9 ist vollkommen okay und auch heute noch ca. 90% aller Netzteile deutlich überlegen die PC Spieler so einbauen. Mit die meistverkauften Netzteile sind die ollen BQ L8 Schinken und die Thermaltake Städte-Netzteile. Und trotzdem schaffen die die meisten Konfigurationen problemlos stabil zu betreiben. Nur als kleiner Denkanstoss an die Netzteilfetischisten hier, die tatsächlich empfehlen ein E9 zu tauschen...


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Vom E9 aufs E10 umzusteigen bringt es aber auch nicht wirklich. Zumal die 1070 ja nicht viel Strom verbraucht.



Das E9 ist Gruppe, das E10 ist Indy.
Alleine deswegen lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall.
Das E10 kann er die nächsten Jahre nutzen, gerade weil er sich alles neu gekauft hat.



azzih schrieb:


> Das E9 ist vollkommen okay und auch heute noch ca. 90% aller Netzteile deutlich überlegen die PC Spieler so einbauen. Mit die meistverkauften Netzteile sind die ollen BQ L8 Schinken und die Thermaltake Städte-Netzteile. Und trotzdem schaffen die die meisten Konfigurationen problemlos stabil zu betreiben. Nur als kleiner Denkanstoss an die Netzteilfetischisten hier, die tatsächlich empfehlen ein E9 zu tauschen...



Wie viele Rechner kennst du, die von einem Thermalttake weggeraucht wurden?
Die Dinger kriegst du bei Media Markt und Co. Viele kaufen dort, weil billig und viel Watt -- das ist immer noch das Hauptaugenmerk. 
Erst vor ein paar Wochen hat so ein Netzteil wieder ein Mainboard durchgebracht. Eben weil keine brauchbaren Schutzschaltungen vorhanden sind.
Die Dinger gehören vom Markt genommen.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (25. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*



> Ist dieses Netzteil noch ausreichend,funktioniert bisher einwandfrei?


Ja und zwar klaglos. Selbst zwei Grakas versorgt das NT mühelos und in meinem Fall ist das eine 1080er und eine 970er. Sämtliche Komponenten sind dabei noch übertaktet und ich kann mich nur wiederholen ...klaglos!


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Ja und zwar klaglos. Selbst zwei Grakas versorgt das NT mühelos und in meinem Fall ist das eine 1080er und eine 970er. Sämtliche Komponenten sind dabei noch übertaktet und ich kann mich nur wiederholen ...klaglos!



Und woher willst du wissen, dass das Netzteil noch sauberen Strom liefert? 
Hast du mit einem Oszi nachgeguckt?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (25. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

Für mich zählt da Stabilität @Last und das für alle Lagen und da interessiert es mich recht wenig, ob das NT "sauberen Strom liefert" ...Das E9 wird eine 1070er spielend & klaglos versorgen können und das ist was zählt.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Für mich zählt da Stabilität @Last und das für alle Lagen und da interessiert es mich recht wenig, ob das NT "sauberen Strom liefert" ..



Öhm, der Satz ist kompletter Unsinn. Ich hoffe, du weißt das irgendwie.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (25. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

Sag mal, hast Du die entsprechende Hardware oder ich?
Unsinnig ist da mMn nur eine "gewisse Panikmache" und ich kann mich nur nochmals wiederholen ....Das E9 wird eine 1070er spielend & klaglos versorgen können.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Für mich zählt da Stabilität @Last und das für alle Lagen und da interessiert es mich recht wenig, ob das NT "sauberen Strom liefert" ...Das E9 wird eine 1070er spielend & klaglos versorgen können und das ist was zählt.



Und wenn es Bumm macht, dann ist es dir nicht egal.
Aber egal, soll der TE selber entscheiden ob er sich ein neues NT zulegt oder nicht.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (25. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

Dann hat es zoom gemacht (Klaus Lage) ...^^
Lasst doch mal bitte die Kirche im Dorf. Das NT soll eine EINZELNE 1070er versorgen & mein NT versorgt klaglos seit knapp 4 Monate eine 1080er & eine zusätzliche 970er wurde zu Testzwecke auch mal eingespannt und da gab es auch nichts zu klagen.
Du kannst auch die Haustüre öffnen & dann kann es auch "Bumm machen" und ich wiederhole mich jetzt zum letzten Mal ....Das E9 wird eine 1070er spielend & klaglos versorgen können!


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Sag mal, hast Du die entsprechende Hardware oder ich?
> Unsinnig ist da mMn nur eine "gewisse Panikmache" und ich kann mich nur nochmals wiederholen ....Das E9 wird eine 1070er spielend & klaglos versorgen können.



Wie gesagt, woher weißt du, dass das Netzteil noch sauberen Strom liefert?
Hast du mit einem Oszi nachgeschaut? Hast du es an einer Chroma getestet?


----------



## janekdaus (25. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Dann hat es zoom gemacht (Klaus Lage) ...^^
> Lasst doch mal bitte die Kirche im Dorf. Das NT soll eine EINZELNE 1070er versorgen & mein NT versorgt klaglos seit knapp 4 Monate eine 1080er & eine zusätzliche 970er wurde zu Testzwecke auch mal eingespannt und da gab es auch nichts zu klagen.
> Du kannst auch die Haustüre öffnen & dann kann es auch "Bumm machen" und ich wiederhole mich jetzt zum letzten Mal ....Das E9 wird eine 1070er spielend & klaglos versorgen können!



Nur weil es bei dir 4 Monate funktioniert hat, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass das beim TE auch der Fall ist. Man sollte das Ding alleine schon aufgrund des Alters wechseln und dazu ist es noch Gruppe. Man sollte so neue und auch teure Komponenten nicht einfach aufs Spiel setzten. Wenn du das machen willst ist es okay, aber dem TE muss man daher noch lange nicht dazu raten. 
Das E9 ist in der Tat damals kein schlechtes Netzteil gewesen, aber nicht mehr für aktuelle Grafikkarten geeignet und dazu schon recht alt. 
Es hat aber alle wichtigen Schutzschaltungen und der TE kann es daher noch eine Zeit lang verwenden. Bei einem neuen System sollte er aber dann meiner Ansicht anch auch ein neues Netzteil nehmen


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (25. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

@Threshold
Nein und warum sollte ich?
Für mich ist wichtig, dass sämtliche Lasten klaglos gemeistert werden & meine Kiste jederzeit stabil bleibt und wenn das nicht der Fall wäre, dann hätte ich auch entsprechend reagiert.
Da ich selbst mit zwei Grakas (1080 + 970 übertaktet) @Spielelast keine Komplettabschaltung erlebt habe und mit einer Graka sowieso nicht, seh ich da auch keinen Handlungsbedarf. Wozu auch?
Ich wiederhole mich nochmals(^^) ....Das E9 wird eine 1070er spielend & klaglos versorgen können!


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> @Threshold
> Nein und warum sollte ich?
> Für mich ist wichtig, dass sämtliche Lasten klaglos gemeistert werden & meine Kiste jederzeit stabil bleibt und wenn das nicht der Fall wäre, dann hätte ich auch entsprechend reagiert.
> Da ich selbst mit zwei Grakas (1080 + 970 übertaktet) @Spielelast keine Komplettabschaltung erlebt habe und mit einer Graka sowieso nicht, seh ich da auch keinen Handlungsbedarf. Wozu auch?
> Ich wiederhole mich nochmals(^^) ....Das E9 wird eine 1070er spielend & klaglos versorgen können!



Ich gebs auf. 
Nur weil das Netzteil noch läuft, bedeutet das nicht, dass der Strom noch  sauber ist, den es liefert. Kann durchaus sein, dass die Ripple Werte schon längst außerhalb der Spezifikationen sind. Das kannst du nur messen, das kann man nicht sehen.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (26. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

Ja, gebs auf und ich mag es "dirty" ...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

Und TE hast du dich bereits für eine Variante entschieden?


----------



## DKK007 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, woher weißt du, dass das Netzteil noch sauberen Strom liefert?
> Hast du mit einem Oszi nachgeschaut? Hast du es an einer Chroma getestet?



PCGH kann ja mal einen Test machen, wie es aktuell bei den E9 aussieht. Ich glaube aber nicht, das die in 4 Jahren so sehr abgebaut haben, das die Spannungen komplett unbrauchbar sind. 
Sonst würde man hier von deutlich mehr Problemen hören.

Das Netzteil war schließlich selbst vor 3 Jahren noch PCGH-Empfehlung im Bereich um 500W, deswegen hab ich es ja verbaut.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Für mich zählt da Stabilität @Last und das für alle Lagen und da interessiert es mich recht wenig, ob das NT "sauberen Strom liefert" ...Das E9 wird eine 1070er spielend & klaglos versorgen können und das ist was zählt.



Genau so wie es bei diesem Netzteil der Fall war:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das lief auch noch 'ne Woche vorm Ausbau einwandfrei, ausgetauscht wurde es dann, weil die Festplatte die Drehzahl nicht halten konnte...

Dass PC-Hardware z.T. relativ tolerant ist, sollte man schon mal in Betracht ziehen, auch dass man den Zustand eines Netzteiles nicht so ohne weiteres feststellen kann, wenn man nicht das entsprechende Material dafür hat...


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> @Threshold
> Nein und warum sollte ich?
> Für mich ist wichtig, dass sämtliche Lasten klaglos gemeistert werden & meine Kiste jederzeit stabil bleibt und wenn das nicht der Fall wäre, dann hätte ich auch entsprechend reagiert.
> Da ich selbst mit zwei Grakas (1080 + 970 übertaktet) @Spielelast keine Komplettabschaltung erlebt habe und mit einer Graka sowieso nicht, seh ich da auch keinen Handlungsbedarf. Wozu auch?
> Ich wiederhole mich nochmals(^^) ....Das E9 wird eine 1070er spielend & klaglos versorgen können!



Wie oft hast du damit jetzt insgesamt wiederholt, dass du die Problematik gar nicht verstehst? 
Bei der "Indy vs. Gruppe"-Debatte, die dem ganzen zu Grunde liegt, geht es nicht ansatzweise darum, dass die Netzteile irgendeine Grafikkarte nicht unter Last versorgen könnten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

_


firestorm schrieb:



			... Ist dieses Netzteil noch ausreichend,funktioniert bisher einwandfrei?...
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Herstellergarantie: fünf Jahre (Vor-Ort-Austausch innerhalb der ersten 12 Monate für deutsche Kunden)_
Quelle:BeQuiet

Darum muss es auch nach 4 Jahren unbedingt und sofort entsorgt werden, weil es immer explodieren kann. 

TE, Du musst wissen, dass hier einige den ganzen Tag nichts anderes machen, als mit Netzteilen zu spielen und es nichts wichtigeres als Netzteile im Rechner gibt. Die bringen spannendes Wissens ins Forum, man sollte aber die panischen und maßlos übertriebenen Empfehlungen mit einem gesunden Maß an Kritik lesen. Wir wissen nicht, was Du mit Deinem Netzteil bisher gemacht hast und wie es eingebaut war. Wenn der Rechner vier Jahre 24/h jeden Tag unter Volllast rechnen musste, gönn Dir ein neues. Ist es oben eingebaut im Gehäuse und saugt es warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse an, dann kann es warm geworden sein, ebenso wenn Du in unterer Position vier Jahre den Staubfilter nicht gereinigt hast und das Netzteil astmatisch in der eigenen Wärme quirlt, kann man es auch beschädigen. Wenn Du es normal genutzt hast, wird es Dir weiterhin viel Freude bereiten.

Wenn Dir hundert Euro überhaupt nichts ausmachen, kauf Dir auch ein neues, ist immer ein gutes Gefühl. Wenn Du aber nach einem Preis/Leistungsoptimum in Deinem Leben suchst, behalt es. Das Ausfallrisiko des Netzteils mit in Folge beschädigter Grafikkarte ist überschaubar.

Und diese ganze Panikmache mit "Gruppe" (also ein in sich unverständliches aus dem Zusammenhanggerissenes Wort, welches _"gruppenreguliert" _bedeuten soll, also eine parallele und nicht unabhängige Regelung der Spannungen 12V, 5V und 3,3V) ist in Deinem Fall völlig egal, weil Du von den nominell erlaubten 564W auf 12V keine 200W nutzen wirst. Es ist schön, dass diese Leute von Crossload faseln und eine reale Gefahr erklären, aber Deine 200W Verbrauch sind keine wirkliche Belastung, da verändert sich die Spannung kaum und Lastwechsel um den Arbeitspunkt spielen eine untergeordnete Rolle mit nur geringen Spannungsänderungen.  

Hättest Du ein 430W L8 sollte es schnellst möglich entsorgt werden, so aber wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß mit dem Genuß an der GTX 1070



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ... Genau so wie es bei diesem Netzteil der Fall war:...


Das ist aber gar keine BeQuiet E9-580W 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also willst Du uns jetzt sagen, dass es wirklich unter den Milliarden von Netzteilen im Markt hin und wieder defekte gibt? Wer hätte das gedacht ...


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (27. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Lasst doch mal bitte die Kirche im Dorf...


Jetzt wird schon die Sau durchs Dorf getrieben & die Kirche nicht im Dorf belassen ...herrlich!


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> PCGH kann ja mal einen Test machen, wie es aktuell bei den E9 aussieht. Ich glaube aber nicht, das die in 4 Jahren so sehr abgebaut haben, das die Spannungen komplett unbrauchbar sind.
> Sonst würde man hier von deutlich mehr Problemen hören.



Wie viele Leute gehen von einem Ausfall eines USB Gerätes oder einer Festplatte davon aus, dass der Verursacher das Netzteil ist?
Das sind die allerwenigsten. die meisten kaufen sich einfach eine neue Festplatte und gut.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das Netzteil war schließlich selbst vor 3 Jahren noch PCGH-Empfehlung im Bereich um 500W, deswegen hab ich es ja verbaut.



PCGH ist *kein *Maßstab.
Die bauen in ihren 1000€ Rechnern ein Cooler Master B500 V2 ein. Das Teil ist die Gruppe Version des Cooler Master GM.
Und das ist eben nicht soo toll, und dann kommt noch Gruppe dazu, was das K.O. Kriterium schlecht hin ist.
Also, nicht auf PCGH hören, wenns um Netzteile geht. Lieber nachfragen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum muss es auch nach 4 Jahren unbedingt und sofort entsorgt werden, weil es immer explodieren kann.



Wie immer hörst du nicht zu, versteht es nicht oder ignorierst alles. 

Beachte einfach mal Post 2, denn der stammt von mir  und erklärt schon alles.
Aber wie immer wird der Post komplett ignoriert, nicht beachtet, ausgelassen, nicht verstanden, oder überlesen.
Echt erschreckend, dass man immer hinterher laufen muss, weil einige meinen, eine riesen Welle schieben zu müssen.


----------



## DKK007 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

Es geht ja nicht um die PCGH-PCs, sondern um den Einkaufsführer im Heft. Im Forum war ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht. 

Aber, welches Netzteil im Bereich um 500W bis 90€ hättest du denn 2013 Empfohlen?


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber, welches Netzteil im Bereich um 500W bis 90€ hättest du denn 2013 Empfohlen?



Die Standard Empfehlung 2013 wat das E9.
Einfach weils leise ist -- denn das war das Problem der anderen Hersteller. Die haben es nicht hinbekommen, ein leises Netzteil zu bauen.
Technisch war Seasonic besser als das E9, aber eben vieeel zu laut. 
Und damals gab es eben auch noch keine Grafikkarten, die einen derartigen Lastwechsel erzeugen, wie Maxwell und Co. Denn die kamen erst 2014 auf den Markt.
Dazu hattest du viel zu viele Netzteile am Markt, die nur unzureichende Schutzschaltungen boten.
Die Lage hat sich zum Glück inzwischen geändert.
Heute kriegst du eine Reihe von Indy Netzteilen, die leise arbeiten für um die 100€ und selbst wenn du nur 70€ hast. kannst du immer noch brauchbare Netzteil mit unabhängiger Spannungsrekulation kaufen.
Und angesichts aktueller Hardware würde ich in einem Spiele Rechner kein Gruppe Netzteil mehr einsetzen, lieber die Dinger eher austauschen, bevor Probleme auftreten könnten.

Der Zahn der Zeit nagt nun mal. Heute kannst du Gruppe Netzteile nun mal nur noch in die Mülltonne werfen, die Entwicklung ist halt in die Richtung gegangen und dann ist es eben der Fall, dass du ein Netzteil eben nicht 10 Jahre nutzt, sondern eben nur 3 oder 5 Jahre oder das gestern gekaufte Netzteil morgen entsorgen kannst.
Ist nun mal so. Und um wieder auf den TS zurück zu kommen. Der hat sich nun einen komplett neuen Rechner gekauft -- für gute 1500€ sagen mir mal -- da schadet es nicht, auch noch 100€ für ein modernes Netzteil auszugeben, auch wenn das alte noch läuft.
Er fragt ja explizit nach und hat eine sehr detaillierte Antwort bekommen.
Was er nun damit macht, ist seine Sache.

Wo du persönlich dich jetzt eher beschweren müsstest, ist direkt bei BeQuiet.
Das E8 war Indy reguliert. Wieso haben sie beim Nachfolger wieder auf Gruppe gewechselt, obwohl sich da schon abzeichnete, dass Gruppe eher weniger gut ist?
Meines Erachtens eine reine Kostenfrage. Und um so erschreckender ist es, dass sie beim L9 wieder auf Gruppe setzen.


----------



## DKK007 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

Wobei das L9 ja für Office PCs ohne GPU gedacht ist. Das wird also eh nur mit 300 oder 350W verbaut, für alles was mehr braucht, gibt es ja dann das E10.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei das L9 ja für Office PCs ohne GPU gedacht ist. Das wird also eh nur mit 300 oder 350W verbaut, für alles was mehr braucht, gibt es ja dann das E10.



Dann erkläre mir mal, wieso es eine Version mit 700 Watt gibt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

Das ist nur für Deko Zwecke und schlechte Tests


----------



## tn2000 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

Ich würde gerne hier anknüpfen, da ich momentan vor der selben Frage stehe und das erste mal etwas von Indy und co höre...

Kurz mein System
i7 4790K mit dark pro Kühler
Evga 1070 FTW
Asus z97 pro Gamer
16 gb RAM
1 x ssd
1 x hdd
3 x SW2
1 x op LW

Netzteil aktuell Seasonic x650, ausgetauscht durch RMA Anfang 2015. Das erste hatte ich 5 Jahre.

Ich denke auch über einen Tausch nach, weil ich dachte bzw denke, das die Technik mittlerweile weiter ist.
Der Lüfter vom Seasonic NT läuft fast nie.
Zwar top Silent aber Gesund?
Des Weiteren hatte ich im Mai msl für kurze Zeit komplett Ausfälle. Kompletter PC schaltete sich ab
Hatte dann alle Kabel ab und wieder angesteckt. Seitdem geht wieder alles aber es beunruhigt...

Be Quiet wird ja immer in den Himmel gelobt und finde den Rest von denen nicht schlecht.
Was mir absolut nicht gefällt sind deren bunten Kabel.
Sieht wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt aus.
( Habe ein Sichtfenster...)
Kann mich da nicht so anfreunden mit. 
Aber techn. wohl doch das Maß der Dinge?

OC betreibe ich mom. nicht. Und wenn dann nur locker...

Was könnt ihr empfehlen oder ist das x650 noch ok?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*



tn2000 schrieb:


> Netzteil aktuell Seasonic x650, ausgetauscht durch RMA Anfang 2015. Das erste hatte ich 5 Jahre.


Wenn Du es hast, nimm es, die LLC-Resonanzwandler Technik hat sich nicht verändert. Es war immer sehr wertig.
Du kannst Dir aber, wenn Duz etwas feines modernes willst, ein BeQuiet DPP11-550W nehmen, aber das sind 130,-€ 
nur für das Gefühl, ein sehr gutes Netzteil zu haben. Mit Deinem wirst Du die 2 Jahre Nutzung der GTX 1070 ebenso 
überstehen.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*



tn2000 schrieb:


> Netzteil aktuell Seasonic x650, ausgetauscht durch RMA Anfang 2015. Das erste hatte ich 5 Jahre.
> 
> Ich denke auch über einen Tausch nach, weil ich dachte bzw denke, das die Technik mittlerweile weiter ist.
> Der Lüfter vom Seasonic NT läuft fast nie.
> Zwar top Silent aber Gesund?



Das Seasonic kannst du weiter nutzen, das ist ja nicht mal 2 Jahre alt.
Und technisch war die Km Serie schon recht gut. Wobei du mal das genau Modell nennen könntest. Eventuell hast du jetzt ein KM2 Modell bekommen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

Das Gerät ist immer noch technisch absolut auf der Höhe der Zeit. 
Tauschen würde wenig Sinn ergeben.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

Ich hätte mich ja eher gefreut, wenn sie als Austauschmodell ein Prime geschickt hätten.


----------



## tn2000 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

SS 650 KM3


----------



## firestorm (28. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

So Leutz,
vielen Dank für den regen Austausch untereinander,habe mich sehr belustigt und die Meinungen waren sehr interessant.
Habe gestern ein neues E10CM 500Watt in Ebay geschossen für sagenhafte 80€ inkl.Versand.
Werde diese Woche auf jedenfall das NT noch tauschen und das andere NT lege ich mir mal als Reserve nebenhin. 
Danke nochmal an alle.

Gruß firestorm


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

Viel Spaß mit der neuen Hardware @TE.


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*



tn2000 schrieb:


> SS 650 KM3



Da kannst du nicht meckern. Ist baugleich mit der Cooler Master V Serie -- natürlich nur die Seasonic Modele, nicht die Enhance Modelle.
Das Teil kannst du die nächsten Jahre sorgenfrei nutzen.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (29. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

@TE
Viel Spass mit deinem neuen System & natürlich auch mit dem neuen E10 ...


----------



## tn2000 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

Hab mal eine "blöde" Frage.

Bei meinem Seasonic gibt es ja 4 x PCIE (6+2) Anschlüße

Dabei handelt es sich um 2 Kabel mit je 2 x 6+2 Pins (sprich als Y-Kabel)

Frage mich die ganze Zeit, ob ich nur ein Kabel nutzen soll - 1 Schiene mit Y-Adapter 
Oder halt 2 Schienen und die Y-Abzweigungen lass ich einfach baumeln. ( So momentan angeschlossen)

Was mich noch etwas stört an diesem NT ist, wenn ich den Lüfter Aktiv laufen lasse ist er zu laut - lauter als mein Rest-System! Kann man den tauschen gegen bequiet?
Bei Semi, so wie ich es jetzt habe läuft der Lüfter eigentlich nie - vielleicht beim zocken, allerdings höre ich das dann nicht mehr raus, da auch die Systemlüfter irgendwann schneller laufen 

Nur ob das so gut ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Chinaquads (29. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

Wenn dir der Lüfter zu laut ist, kauf dir ein anderes Netzteil. Man schraubt nicht an Netzteilen rum. Ich würde beide Leitungen nutzen um die 12v schienen gleichmäßig zu belasten.


----------



## tn2000 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

Läuft ja momentan semi.
Also ohne Lüfter...

Ok dann lass ich mal die 2 Leitungen so


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*



tn2000 schrieb:


> Frage mich die ganze Zeit, ob ich nur ein Kabel nutzen soll - 1 Schiene mit Y-Adapter
> Oder halt 2 Schienen und die Y-Abzweigungen lass ich einfach baumeln. ( So momentan angeschlossen)



Die hängen alle an einer Leitung, daher egal. Man müsste halt schauen, dass das intern gut verdrahtet ist. Nicht, dass der Leitungsquerschnitt zu gering ist.



tn2000 schrieb:


> Was mich noch etwas stört an diesem NT ist, wenn ich den Lüfter Aktiv laufen lasse ist er zu laut - lauter als mein Rest-System! Kann man den tauschen gegen bequiet?
> Bei Semi, so wie ich es jetzt habe läuft der Lüfter eigentlich nie - vielleicht beim zocken, allerdings höre ich das dann nicht mehr raus, da auch die Systemlüfter irgendwann schneller laufen
> 
> Nur ob das so gut ist, weiß ich nicht.



Wenn der Lüfter kaputt ist -- und das könnte in der Tat der Fall sein -- würde ich mal Seasonic kontaktieren, ob du nicht ein neues Gerät bekommst. Du hast ja Garantie.


----------



## tn2000 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

Dropbox - 2016-09-29 18.14.31.mp4

Ich hoffe ihr könnt den Unterschied hören.

Momentan stehe ich in Kontakt mit Seasonic, da nicht ganz klar ist, ob auf das ausgetauschte Gerät die Garantie neu Anfing zu laufen.
Das alte war 5 Jahre alt und dieses hier hat nun auch schon wieder fast 2 Jahre hinter sich.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

Sind dann 7 Jahre insgesamt. Da musst du dann schauen, wie Kulant Seasonic ist.
Ansonsten neues Netzteil kaufen. Defekte Lüfter sind halt sehr ärgerlich.
Um welches Modell geht es denn?


----------



## tn2000 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

wie vor schon erwähnt.

Seasonic x650 oder besser SS 650 KM3


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

Wenn der Lüfter kaputt ist, ist das halt ärgerlich.
Da hilft nur ein neues Netzteil.


----------



## tn2000 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

Garantie ist nicht  

Nun gut, der Lüfter läuft ja, halt etwas lauter - allerdings hab ich diesen im Hybird Modus auch noch nie gehört. Sollte er tatsächlich anlaufen, laufen ja GPU und Gehäuselüfter auch schneller und lauter.
Ich lasse es dann mal einfach so.

Aufschrauben und ersetzen ist mir zu gefährlich

_Thank you for your reply.
Unfortunately, the power supply is out of warranty since May 2015. Warranty was 5 years when you bought your X-Series (see here for warranty).
Therefore, you have 2 choices:
_

_Use the power supply in Hybrid mode (check the switch next to the modular cable on the rear of PSU): The fan will spin only if needed. I will also suggest you, if your case allow it, to put your fan facing UPWARD to use convection for the heat. See more about this here._
_Like no more warranty, you can maybe go to any computer shop and ask them to either put some oil to the fan or to replace it. PSU is still working and changing the fan will cost you less than changing PSU._
_I'm really sorry not to be able top help you more. If you have any question, please let meknow.
Thank you._


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

Hat Seasonic noch immer keinen deutschsprachigen Support?


----------



## Chinaquads (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

Oil on the Fan????


Die sollten sich lieber weiter auf die Netzteil Technik konzentrieren, das mit den Lüftern haben sie definitiv nicht drauf...

Du brauchst halt nen Lüfter, welcher vom luftvolumen und Druck dem deinen identisch ist. Ansonsten kann das Netzteil überhitzen. 

Aber ganz ehrlich, ich würde mir ein neues zulegen. Einfacher, ungefährlicher und mit neuer Garantie


----------



## EastCoast (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

Das Gerät hat noch keine 2 Jahre auf dem Buckel. Behalten und weiter im semi-passiv Modus laufen lassen, dafür ist das Teil schließlich ausgelegt.


----------



## tn2000 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

Es läuft schon immer im semi-passiv-Modus. 
Deshalb war auch meine Frage diesbezüglich ja gestellt worden, ob das Gesund ist.
Aber wie ein Post über mir, sollte das Gerät dafür ausgelegt sein. Es wurde ja dafür gebaut. 
Und wenn der Lüfter dann mal gebraucht wird, laufen die restl. Lüfter im System auch schneller und sind etwas lauter. 
Von daher bleib ich einfach mal auf dem Modus und lass das NT weiter laufen, da es erst 2 Jahre alt ist.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

Sonderlich gesund ist das nicht, das Gerät muss aber dafür ausgelegt sein. 
Das muss das ab   und zum wegschmeißen ist es zu schade 

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tn2000 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

Was gibt's den für Alternativen für mich - mag ja eigentlich das Semi. Silent PC eben.

Kämpfe momentan mit Spulenfiepen einer 1070 FTW und würde gerne mal ein anderes Netzteil ausprobieren. 
Einige behaupten ja, das Sie mit einem neuen NT das Fiepen beseitigt haben.


----------



## Chinaquads (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

E10 500 cm. Die standard Empfehlung.


----------



## Av4l (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

Hallo, hab mir jetzt den ganzen Thread mal durchgelesen, da ich auch ein Straight Power E9 580W verwende. (Ist jetzt seit 4 Jahren verbaut)
Die Hauptkomponenten sind ein i5-3570K (ohne OC) auf MSI Z77A-G43 und eine Gigabyte HD7950 Windforce 3X.
Dazu noch 8GB Ram, eine SSD, eine HDD, ein Blu-Ray Laufwerk, 2x120mm Gehäuselüfter und der CPU-Kühler mit nem 120er Lüfter.

Ich habe eingeplant, mir eine Vega-Grafikkarte zu kaufen, auch wenn die vlt 250 Watt+ beim Spielen zieht. 
Das ist ja deutlich mehr als eine GTX 1070 benötigt - Würde sich also an den Argumenten großartig etwas ändern wegen der höheren Last?
Und wie groß ist denn real die Gefahr, dass etwas aufgrund der durch die Gruppenregulierung möglicherweise auftretenden Abweichungen kaputt geht?
Oder gibt es einen Thread, wo das genau erklärt wird? Denn so wie ich das bisher dachte müsste doch der Überspannungsschutz solche Schäden vermeiden können...


Klar, Vega ist noch nicht da, aber bevor ich dann nochmal einen Thread aufmache dachte ich, dass es hier ganz gut passt^^


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neues Netzteil nötig für GTX 1070?*

Keine Ahnung, was Vega für eine TDP haben wird. Da musst du abwarten und schauen.


----------

